# Nasty brown stuff



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

My girlfriend made a waterfall in her salamander tank (has no animals in it yet) and proceeded to grow some java moss on it. The moss was doing great for about a month, until she went and bought some aquatic plants from a store. Now her java and waterfall have this nasty brown stuff on it, and im trying to help her out. 










Is this some type of algae or something? The java was doing great since thanksgiving, even doubling in size until this.... Also, she says her water is crystal clear, so its only on the waterfall and the java.

Any ideas?


----------

